# Happy 10th Birthday Jessie!!



## Cathygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

<span style="color: #FF0000"> </span> Today is Jessie's 10th Birthday. We have had her since she was 8 weeks old. She is such a sweet and kind girl. She has been extremely healthy and most of the time still acts like a puppy. Here are a few pictures of her through the years. 

About 9 weeks old









Around 1 1/2 years old









She was about 6 years old here with Tank as a puppy









A few months ago. She is so pretty in this picture.









And today a few pictures with her party hat. I didn't have a hat so I made one out of typing paper, stamps, and ribbon. Doesn't she look cute?

















Thanks for looking and Happy Birthday Jessie. We love you


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

To Jessie, what a pretty girl! Enjoy your day!


----------



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

<span style="color: #CC66CC">Happy Birthday Jessie</span>, since we couldn't be with you today we wrote you a poem instead......

We Love you Jessie, you are so Beautiful
You are a Strong but delicate leader
We wish you a Happy Birthday
As you turn 10 today!!
We know you will get EXTRA Bones, Love and Affection
And a Special Birthday Toy

We wish we could get together and play with you







WE LIKE GIRLS

Love,your cousins: Meb & Shay
<span style="color: #3366FF">Here is a big kiss from us!!</span>


----------



## Keeyah (Apr 24, 2007)

Happy birthday Jessie. Even with that hat on you still manage to look very regal!!


----------



## maxismom (Jan 13, 2008)

and many more! What a beautiful tribute to a beautiful girl! Hope you have a great birthday Jessie!


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Happy Birthday Jesse







Sash says for 10 yrs old you are quite the looker. (Sash is 8) lol 
Shes BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## jsmurray31 (Oct 28, 2007)

What a pretty lady. Happy birthday!!!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Happy Bark Day, Jesse! 10 - you are lovely! You do look like you are thinking about biting mom with that silly hat on (Cathy...where did you get those great GSD stamps). I cannot believe how she changed in coloring from the 1 1/2 year old to 6 year old picture....love those sables! Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Cathygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks Jen,
I bought the stamps off Ebay. I make homeade cards with them and just made my sister some German Shepherd coasters too.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Very cool. I may need to contact you privately.....


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Jessie!! She's looking good even with the hat.

Here's to many more.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

beautiful jessie







, happy birthday wishes for you: may you continue to be blessed with good health and a young spirit, and have many more years to bring endless love and happiness to your family


----------



## K9Kaos (Jun 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday Jessie!!!

Beautiful girl!!









Love the party hat!!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Jessie! 

Great pictures and you look great at 10 years old!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday Jessie! Chama says you're just a spring chicken (she's almost 13)! She's also says to enjoy running around in the snow!


----------



## GabbyBond (Dec 1, 2006)

Happy Birthday pretty girl! 

I love her puppy picture and the one in the snow...ok, I love them all! She's beautiful!


----------

